# Engine Vibration + Jerking



## Renegade757 (Jan 3, 2011)

Greetings,

A few days ago, I replaced the front and passenger side motor mount. The rear motor mount was replaced last summer, or so my mechanic said. Now, my Sentra, which is a manual, is experiencing higher vibration noticeable mostly during idle. The steering wheel shakes, the stick shakes, the glove box shakes, it's insane. Also, my vehicle jerks back and forth during first gear and a tad on second gear. Could it be that the rear mount got damaged(again) and needs replacing? What would cause these two problems knowing that all mounts are new? Both control arms are new including the passenger side tie rod end. I'm not sure about the driver side tie rod end.


----------



## Renegade757 (Jan 3, 2011)

Does anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Based on your previous posts, have you given the thing a complete tune up? Plugs, wires, cap, rotor, filters, re-checked the wiring, vacuum hoses, etc.etc.etc.
And figuring out if the rear mount is bad isn't rocket science...either the motor moves or it doesn't move in the engine bay...simple as that.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

*re:*

Its quiet strange the after changing the mounts you are getting the vibrations. I think the rear mount must have gone bad or you must do some setting to make the jerks and vibrations die out.


----------



## Renegade757 (Jan 3, 2011)

jaysonbarn said:


> Its quiet strange the after changing the mounts you are getting the vibrations. I think the rear mount must have gone bad or you must do some setting to make the jerks and vibrations die out.


What would that setting be?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Post #4 was/is spam...


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

Did you put in just the same rubber mounts? Mine does all the stuff you mentioned (minus jerking), but that's because i put in polyurethane mount inserts, so more of the engine vibrations get fed into the chassis.
I don't know about the jerking--you should find out about the rear mount before anyone here can just rule that out.
It's been ages since i put in a brand new rubber mount, but the mounts are initially stiffer, and get a little broken in the longer they're in. I'm not saying that's for sure what's making your steering wheel vibrate (I know it's annoying! i don't like that mine does it...) but it might just take a little time before they get a little worn in and won't feed so many vibrations into the car.
just some things to consider...


----------

